

Leslie Lamport to receive 2013 ACM Turing Award - midko
http://www.acm.org/press-room/news-releases/2014/turing-award-13/

======
Argorak
I once saw Leslie Lamport speaking at my university about TLA+. He recently
had switched to Microsoft research.

He started his talk with a short rant on how formal proof of APIs is futile
and a worthless task. Now, I don't know if he knew, but most of the professors
sitting in the first row were precisely doing that.

I've never again seen a talk where the feeling of "just you wait for the Q&A"
was in the room. Sadly, most questions were just low stabs about him being an
MS employee now.

------
yeukhon
See MS's page: [http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Microsoft-Research-
Luminarie...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Microsoft-Research-
Luminaries/Leslie-Lamport-Selected-as-2013-ACM-A-M-Turing-Award-Winner)

His talk back in 2011 on "What is Computation?"
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDPHfRuAFnU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDPHfRuAFnU)

Looks like they knew the result for a while before it went public.

